# Finaly bought a Glock, Mdl 40 4 th gen 10mm with 15 round magazines



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Well been waiting 2 years for a double stack 1911A1 in 10mm> I saw a good deal on a Mdl 40 Glock. The very first Glock I've ever owned with all the bitching and moaning about combat Tupperware from Austria. The trigger is odd, but not bad, just busy and odd. 
It came with a holster a plastic and Kydex cross but no makers name or model number ? Its something I have always found strange put all the work of making a holster and not put your name on the fool things?
The last owner did an excellent job of stippling the grip. I had been wanting to have a 10mm with 15 rounds in a mag and one up the pipe, for CCW. Almost equivalent to my favorite 41 mag in a pistol. Granted this is a pistol in the very large category, I'm thinking of a Bianchi shoulder holster for it
Dutch


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Nice. 
Stock up on recoil springs, and change it often.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Put an after market trigger in it, it’ll make it less odd.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Went out to the range again today still to cold to spend much time. So just played with the new Glock 40. Target shows the first 15 rounds of 10mm thru it. Discovered that it is difficult for me to use the trigger without the trigger pinching my trigger finger? Odd the pistol is very large the 6 inch barrel looks like it fits. I kept thru the first magazine, shifting my grip trying to end or at least limit the amount of pinch to the shooting of this, next time I will try and wear a pair of shooting gloves to see if that will help. As you can see hit with all 15 rounds all over the 9 inch paper plate even one that almost missed one at 50 ft. Oddnes of the trigger is less noticeable when actually touching off rounds. The first two mags were factory magtech 180 grain jacketed the last 4 were reloaded 200 grain coated. It seemed to handle those better but the targets didn't make it home. Hands were half frozen by then so was distracted. After shooting the beast I belted it up in the holster while I took a late lunch in town and it concealed carries well, despite its bulk the light weight makes it disappear under a long vest.
I must say that the level of pinch on the trigger finger is very distracting, shooting it for the first time, the 6 inch barrel and good sound adjustable sites are good but we will see if I can tolerate or train around the trigger.
Dutch 
Oh I believe the fellow I bought it from was saying he had changed out the trigger springs?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Evo Elite https://ghostinc.com/evo-elite-3-5/ connector you file the tab to fit it takes up nearly all the over travel , it also gets rid of the glock hump right before it breaks.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Took a fair amount of doing but I finally found 3 spare magazines for this brute at$32 a piece. Took some doing all that was on ebay was 10 rounds magazine?
Dutch


----------

